# Long time since last post>>>update and pics



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello everyone ...hello new members. Lots of things have changed since my last post so I thought it was about time I shoot everyone a few updates. Some of you I have on my facebook so it will be old news to you, but for those who I do not have here it goes. Jasper is doing fairly well dealing with his Focal seizures/ epilepsy. He has had 2 set backs though. A few months ago Jasper was diagnosed with a micro vascular liver shunt and some gastro issues. The shunt is inside his liver and although treatable it is inoperable. We are controlling his seizure symptoms with medications 4 times per day and we are also doing regular chem panels monthly with our vet to keep tabs on Jasper's liver numbers and organ function. All in all he is doing good , but he does have a few yucky days here and there. Thankfully, our fur family keep Jasper on his toes and they love him to pieces just like us. 

Mr. Moose is doing really well. Just as cute and loveable as ever. He just takes every day in stride and thrives on love and attention. Little Ms. Ginger Snaps turned 1 on June 4th. She is the queen of our home. She absolutely loves the "boys" and her family. Last but not least, we have a new addition as of 4 months ago named Pooh Bear. He is is 2.5 yrs old and all of 3lbs. We have known Pooh Bear since he was a puppy so acclimating him to our home was fairly easy. When he was offered to us as a "rehome" we did not hesitate to say yes. We call him and Ginger "The Littles" because they are so cute together and they are like little partners in crime. Oh and I can not forget our kitty Ms. Haley. She is doing really well. About to turn 2 yrs old and past her 1st yr with us. We love her a lot and she enjoys not only her home , but playing with the pups. 

Anyway that is my update. I hope everyone here is doing well. I do follow all of the posts on the board, but I have been very lax in replying. Please know all of the dogs here are just precious. I am also sorry to have seen so many fur babies pass over the rainbow bridge as of late. Every one that I read about just breaks my heart. On that note I'll try to do some more posting , and once again you can find me on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/laura.belcher.921 . I am always posting pics and doggy info on there. 

Now here are some updated pics of our fur family: 

Pooh Bear, Moose, Jasper, and Ginger Snaps family shot: 


Sleepy heads:


Pooh Bear and Jasper: 




Pooh Bear and Ginger:


Ginger showing daddy her treat:


Moose and Jasper tucked into daddy's bed for the night:


Moose, Pooh Bear, Jasper, and Ginger waiting for dinner:




The Littles napping with Jasper:


Mr. Moose chilling:


More to follow:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Pooh Bear:





Ginger Snaps:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper:




Mr. Moose:




Meal Time:




Pile Up on my bed:




One more set of pics to come:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I always love seein pictures of you fur kids. They all are so beautiful and they seem to have great personalities.

I am sorry to hear about Jasper's diagnosis but I am so glad that it seems to be under control.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you intent2smile.  Here is the last set of photos I wanted to share: 

Random pictures:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pics and the catch-up. I'm sorry darling Jasper is having issues.
Little Pooh Bear looks like he has slotted in perfectly! I love the way they are all colour co-ordinated too, a perfect pack.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad to see you back on Cp with the beautiful crew


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Stunning. I love all these pictures. 

I adore this forum. Does not matter how long you are gone you are always welcomed back with open arms. I had forgotten how much I missed it. Nowhere else will you find a community who understands not only the unconditional love that our babies give us. But, the unconditional love we have for these babies of ours. How much richer our lives are as a direct result of these precious gifts.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

:cheers::cheers::cheers: finally an update on one of my fav families :dance:

I saw your new addition sometime ago on on FB..I tried to send you a message but you may have not gotten it, boy they all look fab....Pooh Bear is stunning...a great addition for sure...
sorry to hear Jasper is still having some health issues but its good the DVM is closely monitoring him and I know you and Ralph will be watching him like a hawk ! 
Ralph looks like he is in heaven when he has the whole crew sitting with him...always a joy to see...
hugs to your fur babies from mine.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the photos!


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

What a lovely bunch you have! Thanks for sharing them. 
C~


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you ladies. We love our fur babies so very much. They are the best and most rewarding part of our lives that's for sure. There is also nothing that we wouldn't do for them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwwwww my "other" family!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Awwwwww my "other" family!


Pam you are so funny

finally an update on one of my fav families

I saw your new addition sometime ago on on FB..I tried to send you a message but you may have not gotten it, boy they all look fab....Pooh Bear is stunning...a great addition for sure...
sorry to hear Jasper is still having some health issues but its good the DVM is closely monitoring him and I know you and Ralph will be watching him like a hawk !
Ralph looks like he is in heaven when he has the whole crew sitting with him...always a joy to see...
hugs to your fur babies from mine. >>>>>> thank you....yes Ralph does love his fur babies so very much. I think I got your message but I did not recognize the senders name on it. Please feel free to inbox me again so we can keep in touch.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww it's so good to hear from you Laura! 

Congrats on your new addition! What a beautiful little one!
He looks a bit like a long coated Bella, don't you think?
I see he is bringing you lots of joy. I really liked seeing
all of your pictures, you have a beautiful pack. The puppy
pile on the bed made me "awww" out loud, so so precious!
And little Ginger grew into such a stunning lady, love her.
Love Moose & Jasper and sweet Haley too, I love everyone. :love2:
Lots of healthy vibes coming Jasper's way, hoping for no 
more yucky days, only good ones. BIG kisses to your pups!
(I know you'll kiss them all for me, and then some!)

I hope you & hubby are well too!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the pictures they all look so soft and fluffy. I wish Jasper good health. I especially love the pictures with the man (I assume he is your husband). Whoever it is, he sure seems to adore the pups! Love it!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What wonderful pictures!!!


----------

